# New Canon Eos M 50....



## Sil (Feb 23, 2018)

new entry for ML Canon...i love M series....



Here is Everything That Canon is Announcing Early Next Week

prices...

Here is the USD Pricing for the EOS M50 & Speedlite 470EX-AI


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 25, 2018)

still waiting for a full frame Canon mirrorless
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## nerwin (Feb 26, 2018)

Definitely catered toward YouTube vloggers.

The white one makes it look like it's a plastic toy haha. 

But I'm sure it will be a great camera, I just don't think many people who buy it will be using it for still photography.


----------



## Sil (Feb 28, 2018)

excuse me electronic translation ...
  this machine has interesting the articulated display ... you can take pictures in vertical even from the bottom ... the point of recovery for me is very important ... I have it on 700 de I feel great ... the image quality I like that of all the canons ... other thing I find interesting to pull out a 4K image cropped 1.6 ... jpeg to 8 megapixel sensor with stabilized 5-axis video ... I would be curious to take out a picture like that to see how


----------



## sergezap (Feb 28, 2018)

Sorry, but it looks like "Hello 2012!"
In video segment they made a bet  on Cxxx cameras.
In a clear result we have a hardcore marketing surgery in video functions among  their DSLRs and mirrorless cameras.
Except 1dxx of course.


----------



## Sil (Feb 28, 2018)

sergezap said:


> Sorry, but it looks like "Hello 2012!"
> In video segment they made a bet  on Cxxx cameras.
> In a clear result we have a hardcore marketing surgery in video functions among  their DSLRs and mirrorless cameras.
> Except 1dxx of course.




I was talking about pulling out a 8 megs Jpeg from a cropped video 1.6 ... which means that with efm 55-200 I can film a far surfer and take out a picture without taking me behind giant telephoto lenses ... this option ineteressa so much .... and I'm curious to see the result .... efm 200 is smaller than a can of coke ..... maximum portability ...


----------



## sergezap (Feb 28, 2018)

Sil said:


> I was talking about pulling out a 8 megs Jpeg from a cropped video 1.6 ... which means that with efm 55-200 I can film a far surfer and take out a picture without taking me behind giant telephoto lenses ... this option ineteressa so much .... and I'm curious to see the result .... efm 200 is smaller than a can of coke ..... maximum portability ...


If you do want your jpegs looking sharp, you'll need a short shutter speed in video. 
Much shorter than doubles your frame rate. So, your video will looks jerky and unnatural.


----------



## Sil (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm curious I want to see for myself thanks


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sil said:


> I'm curious I want to see for myself thanks



B&H and Adorama have a 30 day return policy - see if it fits your needs
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Sil (Mar 5, 2018)

beagle100 said:


> Sil said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious I want to see for myself thanks
> ...



wow...thank beagle !!! : -)


----------

